# أعمال رائعة لريتشارد ماير



## soumiiiii (27 يونيو 2006)

هذه من أجمل أعمال المعماريrichard meier


----------



## soumiiiii (27 يونيو 2006)

شو يا شباب
شو رأيكن بتصاميم هالمعماري؟


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (28 يونيو 2006)

ياريت نبذة عنه وشويه معلومات حول مدرسته واعماله 

ويكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عابد الجلاد (28 يونيو 2006)

اتفق مع جودي وشكرا ليك كتير


----------



## soumiiiii (28 يونيو 2006)

Richard Meier:15: 
ولد المعماري ريتشارد ماير سنة 1934 بولاية نيوجيرسي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية. وتخرج من جامعة كورنيل سنة1957 
ما يميز عمارة ماير اشكالها البسيطة والمجردة وتكسيتها بالزجاج و الواح الالمونيوم ذات اللون الابيض. وتميزت مبانيه بخطوطها الافقية والمتكرر


----------



## mohamed aseer (28 يونيو 2006)

انا من المعجبين بريتشارد ماير و قد يكون عندى معلومات عنه ، اسجل حضور ، و اعود لاحقا للاشتراك باذن الله مره اخرى ، شكرا لكى اخت soumiiiii على موضوعك ، و ساحاول ان اثريه باذن الله ، فانا من محبى تلك الاساليب التصميميه.


----------



## المعماري العجيب (29 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="11 80"]شي عالمي وممتاز[/FRAME]


----------



## mohamed aseer (29 يونيو 2006)

http://www.pritzkerprize.com/meier/meierpg.htm
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/meier.htm


----------



## mohamed aseer (29 يونيو 2006)

الموقع الذى ارسلته يحتوى ايضا معمارين اخرين، حقيقه انا اول مره اسمع عنهم ن بس لهم اعمال رائعه وان شاء الله ان استطعت ترجمه شئ من الموقع سأرسله .


----------



## soumiiiii (29 يونيو 2006)

شكرا الك يا أخ محمد على هالاغناء الجميل لهالموضوع
وأنا بدوري رح ضيف عمل من أعمال ريتشارد ماير
ممكن يفبد


----------



## jatli33 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

richard meier c'est un architecte ton ecole c'est le poste moderne il travail avec l'onveronnement la couleur blanche .la lumier.facade tramé.les formes fluide et arondi


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (11 سبتمبر 2007)

متشكرين :75:


----------



## محمد زعيتر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا بس هي الصور لريتشارد معروفة بس القوة بالمشاريع الأخرى غير البيوت البيضاء هي ياريت إذا كان في مرجع نستفيد


----------



## med-dz (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع مثير للإهتمام ...

أتمنى لو استطعت إضافة بعض المعلومات ...

لك جزيل الشكر ..

تحياتي ،


----------



## bradoine (30 سبتمبر 2007)

soumiiiii قال:


> شكرا الك يا أخ محمد على هالاغناء الجميل لهالموضوع
> وأنا بدوري رح ضيف عمل من أعمال ريتشارد ماير
> ممكن يفبد




اخي الكريم بارك الله بك 
هذ ا مشروع مستشفى


----------



## الملكة فريدة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع ومميز


----------



## sherifmadkor (30 سبتمبر 2007)

متشكرين :75:


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

لم تذكروا اخوتي الى اي مدرسه تنتمي اعمال ماير ؟ جزاكم الله خير


----------

